# Help Needed. 1/48 B-25 Albatros Modelworks Decals



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm looking for the out of print Albatros Modelworks 1/48 B-25 decal set " Dragons and Tigers and Girls...Oh My!" This set was also rereleased by Zotz Decals a few years back. I need the 1/48 scale set not the 1/72. If you have one or know where I can get one please PM me with details. Thanks in advance! Mike


----------

